# Gestation question



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

This is probably a silly question... when breeding a Nubian doe with a Nigerian Dwarf buck is the gestation about 150 days? I saw on a calculator that miniature breeds are 145 days, but I wasn't quite sure if that meant what the babies are or what the doe is.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The 150 days is an estimate. Gestation can take 145 days to 165 days. Depends on the doe.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

My (mini) nubian gave birth on day 147. She was bred to a ND buck. Exactly in between!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

It says NDs can kids around 145 days but in my experience, the NDs I had went over 150 days. So I really don't go by that. I have all set for 150 days and expect anywhere +/- 5 days. Or even a little longer on the late side. 

That said, each individual doe tends to have her own trend. I have a mini-Nubian that always goes on day 147 except last year it was day 148. I have another mini-Nubian that goes day 152. One Nubian that tends to go on her due date...so it will vary with each doe and I have found not breed specific.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

The 145 day thing is just the most common number that minis have their kids on. 150 is the most common for larger goats. 145-155 is kinda the time frame BUT I have had (Boers) go a week early and a week late. 
Now my opinion on the matter, minis are know for having litters lol when I go back and look at when mine kid singles seem to hang on the longest and trips and quads seem to be more at the 145-150 (again Boers) so I think that is why Nigerians average 145. Funny enough though my week early doe had a single buck kid and my week late had triplets, so maybe I’m not onto anything at all here lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Last Kidding, my ND's went from day 146-152 and one went on day 157 so I'm thinking she had a five day heat. I had 6 does deliver 12 kids. Two singles, two sets of twins and two sets of trips...
You just never know...
Best advice I can give is be ready for anything on day 140 and get ready for a wild but exciting ride!
Oh also...don't forget to post pictures


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thank you all so much! I am trying to figure out when to set up my baby monitor camera. I was trying to avoid setting it up too early because I know I'll be up multiple times per night checking on it out of excitement lol! So far I'm keeping an eye on her udder and back end. Her ligaments are nearly gone now! Tomorrow is 145 days so I'm going to just try my hardest to be patient. I will definitely post pictures!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

YouGoatMe said:


> Tomorrow is 145 days


Get that camera hooked up ASAP!!
mg:


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes definitely get that camera ready. I know what you mean about checking and wearing yourself out before it’s time but it’s so much better then not checking and kicking yourself later. Because I had one go a week early that’s when I start checking mine. Of course those first ones tend to go more on day 155 just to make me suffer I still do it to be safe. I know the one year I don’t do it that’s when I’ll have early babies


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Ok I'm gonna get that camera set up during lunch break today! Is it too early to start penning her in the kidding stall at night? It is still in the main area and she would still be able to see the rest of the herd, it is just secured away from the other goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is fine to put her in the kidding stall at night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Moers kiko boars said:


> The 150 days is an estimate. Gestation can take 145 days to 165 days. Depends on the doe.


 :nod::up:


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Got the baby monitor going. Showed my girl around her "birthing suite". Noticed a little discharge...but not sure if that's even a sign of anything happening. Can you tell I'm overly excited?? ☺


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh, nice!
Now you can watch goat TV!
I would be the same way. :imok:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome, I know the feeling.
Happy kidding.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Be sure and read the "Goat Code". It will explain all about kidding and driving you crazy! Just don't let the goats read it!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Be sure and read the "Goat Code". It will explain all about kidding and driving you crazy! Just don't let the goats read it!


 LOL I just found it and read it. HILARIOUS and probably exactly what my doe is abiding by. I've been worried that she's going to pop while I'm out this evening for a few hours because 1. We will be gone, and 2. Full Moon!....seems like that might be the case according to the code.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

The full moon failed me, no babies yet!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Why are you reading the **** on Gestation???
I ask because your goat cant read. so she doesn't know what she is doing. so she will kid when she decides to.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

fivemoremiles said:


> Why are you reading the **** on Gestation???
> I ask because your goat cant read. so she doesn't know what she is doing. so she will kid when she decides to.


It's not a book, just a funny little list of "rules". I'm just trying to keep a close eye on her as it's her (and mine) first kidding. I know it will happen when the time is right for her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

For your amusement... while you're waiting...






I printed out the Does Secret Code of Honor framed it and hung it in the barn to let them know I was on to their tricks.... Do you think it helped?

No!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> For your amusement... while you're waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet the added a few to the list after they saw you were onto them! Clever girls!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

YouGoatMe said:


> I bet the added a few to the list after they saw you were onto them! Clever girls!!


I think the worst is when they lay on their sides and dead goat ...if you want to read my kidding from last year it has a play by play On how rotten they can be LOL 

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/goofygoats-wait-is-over-were-done.210689/

Here's the 2018 kidding it's a lot shorter

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/andromeda-is-getting-close.201939/


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> I think the worst is when they lay on their sides and dead goat ...if you want to read my kidding from last year it has a play by play On how rotten they can be LOL
> 
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/goofygoats-wait-is-over-were-done.210689/
> 
> ...


Oh the death nap scares me EVERY time!! I'm gonna read those threads while I finish my giant coffee and try to convince myself I don't have 2 weeks to wait for babies. Your goats are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Should I start a thread in the waiting room for baby watch? I'm charging up all my camera batteries so I can take way too many pictures.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

YouGoatMe said:


> Should I start a thread in the waiting room for baby watch? I'm charging up all my camera batteries so I can take way too many pictures.


You can start a thread in waiting room, or, if she is faster than you thought, you might do it in birth announcements! I would be happy to follow along!!!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> You can start a thread in waiting room, or, if she is faster than you thought, you might do it in birth announcements! I would be happy to follow along!!!


Ok I'm gonna take some pics and start a waiting room post. I've got two more does due in about 2 weeks also, so it should be a fun thread! Y'all can surely get some laughs at me being a newbie and hopefully enjoy lots of cute baby pics also!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

YouGoatMe said:


> Y'all can surely get some laughs at me being a newbie and hopefully enjoy lots of cute baby pics also!


In this forum we all laugh at ALL of us! Newbies and oldies.
:waiting::clappingheadsmash):hidehighfive):imok::inlovepunch):shrug::waiting:mg:
Anticipating kidding does that :up: to a person!
Until...
:kid::kid2::kid3:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Of course please start a waiting thread! They're SO much fun, not to mention it's fun going back and reading about the craziness! 
Pictures, pictures and more pictures are always welcome and loved!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It doesn't matter how many times you have been waiting on babies, or how many- each birth is special and each loss devastating. (for me, anyway) I always look forward to the kiddings with excitement and anxiety- 2 years ago I had 119 kids, last year 69. And every doe knew how to drive me crazy! 

Yes, my goats can read! :heehee:


----------



## michelle welch (Aug 25, 2020)

I’d like to know how you get a ND that can breed your Nubian!!! My little man needs a step ladder if he’s going to breed my big girls. He will need a running start. And for sure he can’t reach my alpine.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

michelle welch said:


> I'd like to know how you get a ND that can breed your Nubian!!! My little man needs a step ladder if he's going to breed my big girls. He will need a running start. And for sure he can't reach my alpine.


You can start a new thread to get more answers but put the doe in a ditch or lower area of ground tied and help your little man mount them.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

michelle welch said:


> I'd like to know how you get a ND that can breed your Nubian!!! My little man needs a step ladder if he's going to breed my big girls. He will need a running start. And for sure he can't reach my alpine.


Well, this Nubian is rather small. She's not registered or anything, so I should say "nubian" lol. Our Nigerian Dwarf was having problems reaching our full-size Nubian but with some human help holding her still and a pallet for height I think he got the job done.


----------

